# 2012 Versa Hatchback Revving Up!



## johnnyjj (Apr 7, 2017)

Good day all, I am having a problem with my Versa, I can start it up let's say in a parking lot and go to exit the lot, when I come to a stop it starts revving up and I have to put my foot on the brake to stop it from taking me out into the street at a fast speed, once I let off the brake though it starts revving down.
Has anyone else had this problem? The guy at the Nissan dealer shop said it might be a band in the transmission. Can any of you help me on a diagnosis?
Thanks


----------

